# Todays Install



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Some pictures of a nice little install I did today, new bypass, 3 inch dcva, expansion tank, and another dcva but I didn't take any pictures of that.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

i love plumb ****, clean work. nice pics. we bend 3/8 rod around exp tank and affix it to strut w/h-ware


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I see the by-pass, but what is the device underneath the by-pass?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I see the by-pass, but what is the device underneath the by-pass?


Meter?

Nice, clean work, by the way.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like meter to me


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

DCVA on the vertical? What's the install manual say about that?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Looks like meter to me


 




OK, that's what I thought too. But here comes my dumb question; what prevents the customer from stealing water with that setup? Maybe I'm missing something but it looks like it would be easy to allow un-metered water to flow through the by-pass.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> OK, that's what I thought too. But here comes my dumb question; what prevents the customer from stealing water with that setup? Maybe I'm missing something but it looks like it would be easy to allow un-metered water to flow through the by-pass.


My guess is that the meter isn't the city's. Looks like maybe a fire suppression feed... Red box on wall holds extra sprinkler heads and a wrench I think ....


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, it's the main water feed to building, that's a 3" premise device. Bypass valve is locked out with tie wire, sounds cheap, but it's the same thing the municipality does with every reside tail home, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with installing a back flow on the vertical? As long as it's not vertical down there is no problem


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys don't use RPs there? I guess you couldn't do them vertically.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Some backflows are certified to be installed on the vertical, some are not. That looks like am Ames C200, which is able to be installed on the vertical.

They do have different flow characteristics when installed vertical, so if you're close to the flow curve, double check that installing it vertical doesn't put you on the wrong side of that curve.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> You guys don't use RPs there? I guess you couldn't do them vertically.


We use rps, but only where required, we do surveys and install back flows as per worst hazard


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What kind of building is it ???


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Commercial strip with shops


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Commercial strip with shops


Why do they need a double check ??? Is it required ? Here they arnt required on the main feed but just where you mite have a hazard. Chill and heating water, soda fountains, irrigation systems, ect, ect. And just curious is the red box on wall hold extra sprinkler heads ???


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why do they need a double check ??? Is it required ? Here they arnt required on the main feed but just where you mite have a hazard. Chill and heating water, soda fountains, irrigation systems, ect, ect. And just curious is the red box on wall hold extra sprinkler heads ???


That particular municipality requires EVERY commercial property to be protected no matter what. And yes the box does hold sprinkler heads, the fire suppression system is in the other corner of that room, it isn't in any photos


----------

